# Got Chuckers?



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Looks like I'm going to have a nesting pair down back this year - they've been hanging around now for a week or so scarfing up the bunny food - I think they got a nest going down there, if they do I'll try to get pics of the babies when they show up.

NAB


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

They're beautiful NAB.  
Thanks for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OOOOOOOH! They are really cute....I can only imagine how cute the babies will look.  

Thanks for sharing and continuing to share with us Nab, it always cheers up any day!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I like their little bandito masks*

cute little fellows and man are they fast - I have to take their pictures through the back bedroom window - you just can't go outside and sneak up on them they hear everything.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, they are really pretty. Are they about the size of quail?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*They get slightly bigger than quail*

At maturity they are bigger than quail, about the size of a good rooster, maybe 2-3 inches taller than a mature quail.

NAB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are gorgeous. Can't wait for pics of the babies.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I thought they looked like Quail. Never heard of Chuckers before and don't think I've ever seen any. 

They are really stunning birds! Can't wait to see more pictures!

Do they make sounds like Quails?


----------



## Fancyfowl4ever (Oct 6, 2006)

We don't have wild Chukers here, I breed them though. Evil lil buggers they are. Very pretty though. 

They are a lot bigger then quail(they are more then twice the size of my Bobs), just a bit smaller then a bantam hen(regular bantam, my sebright bantams are smaller then the chukars). Here's a pic that shows a medium sized roo, a bantam hen and my chukar male.








Their regular chat with their flock members are repeated chirps. I tried to make a video with sound(since just sound isn't possible with my camera) of their chatting, but the uploading takes forever(20% in 20 minutes......  ). I will post it later when I got more time.

If they are ticked off or want something they call their name repeatedly in a voice thats deeper then their chirps , "chukar-chukar-chukar".


I hope your Pair hatches lots of lil ones, they are sooo tiny and cute, very fuzzy too. They have very long legs and can run fast as lightning(ok, maybe not that fast but close  ). You definetly have to make some pics when they have chicks!

Try maybe throwing an apple slice or something out for them, I bet they'll really like that, I know mine go crazy for fresh fruit.

I wish we had some wild ones here, a lil further west from us towards the Border, there are supposed to be Wild Chuks.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow, thanks Nab and FancyFowl4ever for your pictures and descriptions. I did
think I was aware of these guys before but I wouldn't be surprised if it was from
reading Nab's posts  .

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.birding.in/birds/Galliformes/chukar_partridge.htm

Some interesting information and a nice pic too! Chukar's are beautiful birds.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Very interesting article on the Chukar, Terry! They are really beautiful birds!

So THAT'S where the expression "Partridge in a Pear Tree" came from!


----------

